# Hygrophila pinnatifida



## zchauvin

Still having more of a horizontal growth than vertical. I've raised the light, cut back photo period and raised co2. With all this, I'm even still having bba!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zavikan

*not helping, just commiserating*

I had the same issue with the plant! I could not get solid growth out of it ever, but boy did it sent out side shoots. I literally think i could of had a carpet of the stuff.


----------



## zchauvin

Yeah!!! It's going everywhere but up and its a PITA

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sketch804

well alot of times with hygo's the issue isnt to little light, its too MUCH light..when some stems (rolata, hygro, etc..) get too much light they will grow off to the sides and take over as much area as possible..just a part of nature..its the plant trying to fill a niche.


----------



## zchauvin

I've already lifted the light to about 15 inches above and now my glosso is starting to grow a little longer, I'm worried about if I go any higher or whatever that they won't carpet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sOL!dSnOrK

plant it in dirt. real dirt. not sand, not gravel, not the Eco-Substrates.
DIRT. mine is thriving. low tech set up. med light. no CO2. 
just dirt and water changes. no heater. I run at about 70 degrees.
it's one of the best growing plants in my tank. seems every time I change water, it grows. 
organic potting mix is the best, cheapest substrate. don't understand why anyone would try to grow anything without a plants natural environment. Switch to dirt today.


----------



## Ebichua

I believe this plant will grow horizontally until it is satisfied with its location, then grows vertically soon after. At least, that is my experience with it in my tank. I attached mine onto driftwood and it grew horizontally along the driftwood. When it realized it couldn't stretch anymore, it just started growing upwards.

I'm not too sure if it is all about light intensity, as the lights over my tank with it isn't very strong.


----------



## antbug

I've been playing with this plant for a few months and I believe sOL!dSnOrK is on to something. I have stems in the same area of the same tank, some in ADA AS and some on rocks. The stems in the aquasoil get really tall, really fast! The stems on the rocks grow as you describe and stay really short. So my question to you is, are yours in dirt or on rock/wood?


----------



## zchauvin

They were in as, on rock and dw. Grew everywherss then I sold it. It grew taller, just had light too low.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bahugo

It is a natural creeping plant, you need too trim the side shoots if you want it too grow up and even then it will always be a challenge.


----------



## LS6 Tommy

As much as I love pinnitifida, I just can't get it to go... I had some beauties from one of the members, but lost them when we had the power outage in October... Hopefully I can remember who it was & get some more...

Tommy


----------



## ikuzo

i wonder this too
but i never really think about it

here's my plant









if you really look it grew kinda low and send shoots horisontally


----------



## limz_777

anyone to id this ? got it as h. pinnitifida , is this the emersed growth , seem to be lacking the brownish color


----------



## zchauvin

No, that's not h pinnitifida for sure. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish

Would H. pinnatifida work in a low-light, low-tech tank?


----------



## arthur88

limz_777 said:


> anyone to id this ? got it as h. pinnitifida , is this the emersed growth , seem to be lacking the brownish color


i have this plant too, and the leaf structure is really different from H. pinnatifida. its also much more stem-like, rather than epiphytic. i digress, but hopefully someone can shed some light on the true identity of this plant!


----------



## Ryan1989

its bolbitis heudelotii


----------



## cturner

Some of my leaves are turning yellow at the base but not dying. What deficiency do I have? Currently dosing EI on a 20 high with an Odyssea lamp with 2 T5HO bulbs, 2 x 48w 6500K on for 12 hours. If you need more info just ask.


----------



## jcgd

All the pics I see in this thread are Hygro pinnatifida. No bulbitis, they are all just emersed growth specimens.


----------

